# What do you guys recommend for an everyday camera?



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I just broke my 3.2MP sony camera by letting it fall off the kitchen counter making the part that projects forward unable to close. What do you reconmend for a new camera? I want one that is 5MP and not sony (my family has already broken another sony). Something that is not on the high end like the Rebel. Something that you can take on trips with and take pictures. It needs to be able to use those disposable batteries


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Look at the Canons SD or the S I really like the SD630 with the big lcd I have a 4mp canon sd400 works great and a rebel is good for those high quality pictures.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

I recommend Fuji S5200/5600 - great and not very expensive camera.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I like the Canon Point and Shoot powershots like the SD400, etc. Easy to use, and great photos (even for aquarium shots). The Macro is very good for flowers and such, but can be difficult with taking shots through the glass.

-John N.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

How about a Panasonic TZ1


----------

